# AMD CPU-Power: gleichauf mit Intel durch neuen Chipsatz?



## mad-onion (1. März 2010)

Aktuell sind Sockel 1156 CPUs bei gleichem Takt schneller als ihre Kontrahenten aus dem AMD-Lager. 
Aber das könnte sich mit dem neuen 890GX-Chipsatz schon bald ändern.
Wie die Kollegen von Gamestar berichten, hat OC-Workbench beide Plattformen gegeneinander antreten lassen.
Dabei sollen je ein Quadcore bei identischem Takt mit dem passenden Chipsatz (H55 für Intel und 890GX für AMD) und identischem Arbeitsspeicher 
gegeneinander angetreten sein. Ersten Vorabtests zufolge könnte laut OC-Workbench, AMD dank des neuen Chipsatzes die bessere Pro-MHz-Leistung haben.
Damit hätte AMD es erneut (wie schon zu Athlon XP Zeiten) geschafft, Konkurrent Intel nicht nur in Sachen Preis sondern auch Leistung abhängen zu können.

Quelle: Gamestar

Mein persönliches Kommentar: 
Sollten sich diese Vermutungen bewahrheiten kann der Endkunde sich nur freuen, würde dies doch wohl mal wieder höchstwahrscheinlich eine Preisschlacht der Hersteller nach sich ziehen. Ausserdem würde ich es AMD durchaus gönnen.


----------



## mixxed_up (1. März 2010)

AMD scheint sich ganz schön zu rehabilitieren. Wer sich bemüht wird belohnt. Das war schon immer so. AMD hat es echt verdient Erfolg zu haben.


----------



## mephimephi (1. März 2010)

Auf die neuen Boards wart ich auch, aber mal schauen ob dann gleich nen Hexa rein kommt, aber bis dahin ist ja noch ein wenig Zeit


----------



## D3N$0 (1. März 2010)

Wenn sich das wirklich bewahrheiten sollte schicke ich mein altes MB mit 790FX Chipsatz in Rente und lege mir einen 890FX zu 
Wäre echt kalsse wenn sich das bewahrheiten würde. Dann würde AMD endlich mal an Intel vorbeiziehen, und sein P/L Verhältnis weiter steigern


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (1. März 2010)

Hmm ich halte es ehrlich gesagt für unwahrscheinlich, dass der Chipsatz allein so viele Auswirkungen hat. Wenn es sich bewahrheiten sollte, wäre es allerdings durchaus genial, wobei die aktuellen Phenom II auch so locker schnell genug sind.


----------



## Lee (1. März 2010)

Klingt für mich sehr merkwürdig.
Wieso sollte ein Chipsatz die CPU Leistung erhöhen, sofern dieser nicht schummelt und eine Art "Turbo Modus alla i7" verbaut hat.


----------



## nyso (1. März 2010)

Wenn das stimmt und die neuen 890FX-Boards optisch was hermachen sollten absolviere ich Freudensprünge
Dann schicke ich mein "neues" DFI 790FX M2RSH sofort in Rente, nach knapp 4 Monaten Benutzung


----------



## D3N$0 (1. März 2010)

Mein Gigabyte hat auch erst 5 Monate auf dem Buckel 
Iirgendwie wernde meine Baords seit ich eine Am3 CPU habe nicht wirklich alt, ahtte jetzt schon 4 verschiedene innerhalb 1.5 Jahren


----------



## mixxed_up (1. März 2010)

Die 700er Chipsätze sind aber auch schon alt. Es wird eh Zeit für was neues.


----------



## kenji_91 (1. März 2010)

es handelt hier aber vom h55 und nicht p55 chipsatz, womit AMD nur den low-budget bereich von Intel angreift.
Aber schlussendlich lohnt sich eher ein AMD System aufgrund von Energiespar-Vorteilen.


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (1. März 2010)

Also so richtig kann ich es erst glauben wenn die ersten Boards im Handel sind und mehrere Instanzen durch Benches das Bestätigen.

ABER, ich kann es AMD echt nur von Herzen gönnen. Die haben schon mit der HD5000er Serie ein tolles Produkt auf den Markt geworfen, wenn durch den neuen Chipsatz sich die ProMHz-Leistung spürbar erhöht, na das wird AMD finanziell und Marktwirtschaftlich wieder einmal nach vorn/oben bringen. Dann gibt es echt kein Argument mehr sich nicht ein AMD CPU zu kaufen.

Macht weiter so AMD


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (2. März 2010)

PhenomII-Fan schrieb:


> Also so richtig kann ich es erst glauben wenn die ersten Boards im Handel sind und mehrere Instanzen durch Benches das Bestätigen.
> 
> ABER, ich kann es AMD echt nur von Herzen gönnen. Die haben schon mit der HD5000er Serie ein tolles Produkt auf den Markt geworfen, wenn durch den neuen Chipsatz sich die ProMHz-Leistung spürbar erhöht, na das wird AMD finanziell und Marktwirtschaftlich wieder einmal nach vorn/oben bringen. Dann gibt es echt kein Argument mehr sich nicht ein AMD CPU zu kaufen.
> 
> Macht weiter so AMD



Das einzige Argument gegen AMD wäre doch max. FPS.
Sonst fallen mir keine ein.


----------



## nyso (2. März 2010)

max. FPS die eigentlich sowieso fast egal sind^^
Dem normalen Käufer reichen doch sogar die Athlons von AMD, bzw. die PII X3. Was sollen die Leute also mit den hochgezüchteten i7?
Für die meisten Kunden zählt der alltägliche Nutzen vor den max. FPS, und da hat AMD das klar bessere Angebot
Wenn man DAS jetzt sogar nochmal wesentlich verbessern könnte....


----------



## Timelezz (2. März 2010)

Und wie siehts gegen S775 QuadCores aus?


----------



## hotfirefox (2. März 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Wenn das stimmt und die neuen 890FX-Boards optisch was hermachen sollten absolviere ich Freudensprünge
> Dann schicke ich mein "neues" DFI 790FX M2RSH sofort in Rente, nach knapp 4 Monaten Benutzung


 Ich werd dann mein 2 Monate altes GD70 auch in Rente schicken


----------



## nyso (2. März 2010)

Die 775er haben doch jetzt schon keine Chance gegen X4 965 und co.^^
Wenn man bei AMD die Leistung pro MHz noch um ca. 10% erhöhen könnte, dann würde man die alten 775er Intels endgültig deklassieren^^


----------



## Feuer (2. März 2010)

was hat der chipsatz mit der cpu-leistung zutun? an so ne schwachsinnige news glauben auch nur amd-fanboys.


----------



## nyso (2. März 2010)

Ich denke nicht das ich ein AMD-Fanboy bin^^
Immerhin stand bis zu dieser News fest, dass ich demnächst auf einen i7 mitsamt EVGA X58 SLI LE umsteige^^ Ich habe sogar schon ein Case für den ganzen Kram entworfen

Zitat von Wiki: Im Speziellen ist der Chipsatz auf einer PC-Hauptplatine gemeint, d_er einen Mikroprozessor bei seiner Aufgabe unterstützt._

Quelle: Chipsatz ? Wikipedia

Wenn man diese Unterstützung also verbessert, kann man noch mehr Leistung pro MHz rausholen.


----------



## M59Deathman (2. März 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> max. FPS die eigentlich sowieso fast egal sind^^



Und was machen dann die Leute mit der digitalen Sch****verlänegrung wenn das nicht mehr zählt


----------



## Dude101 (2. März 2010)

Diese Leistungsteigerung halte ich für durchaus plausibel. Noch zu S939 Zeiten musste ich durch einen Defekt das Board in Rente schicken und hab ein neues gekauft. Und siehe da Spiele die vorher nur recht mäßig liefen, waren damit sehr gut spielbar (und um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen: NUR das Board wurde getauscht und übertaktet habe ich auch erst später).
Wenn ich nicht erst neue Hardware gekauft würde ich sofort zugreifen falls sich diese News bewahrheiten sollte.


----------



## cubbi223 (2. März 2010)

naja Glaub ja nichtdas der Chipsatz die CPU leistung erhöhen kann. wenn die 700 Serie die CPU so gebremmst hätte. hätte doch AMD oder auch nvidia schon längst was gemacht.
Außer AMD hatte mit Intel ein Abkommen getroffen dass sie ihre CPu gedrosselt laufen lassen sollen, um die x86 code  weiter zu benutzen.


----------



## Tremendous (2. März 2010)

Nichts wird so heiß gegessen wie es gekocht wird sage ich dazu!


----------



## Genghis99 (2. März 2010)

Meiner ist eh der Längste - glatt 50 m. Beim Autowaschen.


----------



## INU.ID (2. März 2010)

Naja, "erhöhen" ist immer relativ. Die Leistung einer CPU ist fix, also fest. Mit einem besseren Chipsatz leistet sie nicht plötzlich 110%, sie kommt höchstens näher an ihre 100%. Ergo beschleunigt ein neuer Chipsatz nur dann wenn der alte - warum auch immer - die CPU nicht ausgereizt, sie also gebremst hat.


----------



## Meza100 (2. März 2010)

Bin mal auf die Vergleiche gespannt  Hoffs aber auch für AMD  Die ersten 890gxer Boards kann man sich ja schon holen ^^ Wenn ich bloß nur genug Geld hätte ... XD


----------



## SolidBadBoy (2. März 2010)

AMD ist immer so eine Sache für sich die bringen immer ein Durcheinander torzdem schaffen die es jemanden mit ausreichender Leistung zu begeistern.
Ich war mein Leben lang schon bei AMD und verbleibe auch dort schließlich passt mir das P/L Verhältnis!


MfG
SolidBadBoy


----------



## tm0975 (2. März 2010)

also der test hier bei pcgh bestätigt auch, dass die neuen boards deutlich weniger verbrauchen. ist in jeden fall eine sehr gute nachricht. klar ksoten sie noch einiges mehr, aber das gibt sich sicherlich bald. ich habe für die boards, die jetzt um 60€ kosten, acuh mal über 90 bezahlt. von daher machen wir das, was wir bei fermi gelernt haben, abwarten!


----------



## KILLTHIS (2. März 2010)

Wenn man es nüchtern betrachtet bleibt natürlich zu sagen, dass man erst mal auf Realistische Tests abwarten muss, ehe man sich ein Bild machen kann. Da der 8xxer-Chipsatz noch nicht auf dem Markt ist - oder eher gesagt, die Mainboards, die diesen Chipsatz verwenden - kann man sich gegenwärtig noch nicht auf etwas Handfestes freuen, auch wenn schon erste Tests mit Testmustern durchgeführt werden. Doch bis zum eigentlichen Release können sich die Dinge immer noch ändern, daher muss man es eben nüchtern betrachten und sagen: "Warten's ma ab.".

Und es wurde im übrigen schon gesagt weshalb es durchaus so sein kann:



nyso schrieb:


> Zitat von Wiki: Im Speziellen ist der Chipsatz auf einer PC-Hauptplatine gemeint, d_er einen Mikroprozessor bei seiner Aufgabe unterstützt._
> 
> Quelle: Chipsatz ? Wikipedia
> 
> Wenn man diese Unterstützung also verbessert, kann man noch mehr Leistung pro MHz rausholen.



Sollten sich diese News bewahrheiten - was ich als alter AMD-Fan ehrlich gesagt gut finden würde - wäre das schon ein herber Rückschlag für Intel. Darüber hinaus würde sich dann sogar ein Upgrade für Besitzer der gegenwärtigen High-End-Mainboards von AMD lohnen um sogar noch ein kleines bisschen mehr an Leistung zu bekommen. AMD macht in letzter Zeit zunehmend die Sachen wieder besser und besser, was man nur begrüßen sollte - auch wenn man AMD nicht mag - denn es bleibt gesagt:
Konkurenz belebt das Geschäft - und kann für den Kunden nur von Vorteil sein.


----------



## mephimephi (2. März 2010)

http://www.alternate.de/html/solrSe...detail&link=solrSearch/listing.productDetailsAlso auf Alternate sehe ich die schon


----------



## SolidBadBoy (2. März 2010)

tm0975 schrieb:


> also der test hier bei pcgh bestätigt auch, dass die neuen boards deutlich weniger verbrauchen. ist in jeden fall eine sehr gute nachricht. klar ksoten sie noch einiges mehr, aber das gibt sich sicherlich bald. ich habe für die boards, die jetzt um 60€ kosten, acuh mal über 90 bezahlt. von daher machen wir das, was wir bei fermi gelernt haben, abwarten!



stimmt nich ganz die boards z.b. ein 890GX kostet ca.115€ wenn ich mal bedenke das mein 790GX damals 140€ gekostet hat dann ist das deutlich guenstiger und nicht teuerer!!!
zudem ich hab sogar news fuer und gepostet da stehen die preise schon fuer einige 890GX fest!  schaut mal vorbei.

leider kann ich euch nicht verlinken da ich mit meinem handy on bin 

mfg
solid


----------



## Rollora (2. März 2010)

mad-onion schrieb:


> Aktuell sind Sockel 1156 CPUs bei gleichem Takt schneller als ihre Kontrahenden aus dem AMD-Lager.
> Aber das könnte sich mit dem neuen 890GX-Chipsatz schon bald ändern.
> Wie die Kollegen von Gamestar berichten, hat OC-Workbench beide Plattformen gegeneinander antreten lassen.
> Dabei sollen je ein Quadcore bei identischem Takt mit dem passenden Chipsatz (H55 für Intel und 890GX für AMD) und identischem Arbeitsspeicher
> ...


Gamestar oder die Ursprüngliche Quelle gibt abe absolut keinen Grund an, WARUM sich was ändern sollte an der Performance des Prozessors. Im Chipsatz ist absolut nichts mehr, was einen Prozessor beschleunigen oder verlangsamen kann, weshalb ich der News einfach mal nicht glaube - außer in speziellen Benchmarks, aber niemals wird man im Allgemeinen einen Core i7 860 oder ähnliches erreichen. Vielleicht in Festplattenbenchmarks, wie auch bei der PCGH


----------



## meppusch (2. März 2010)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Naja, "erhöhen" ist immer relativ. Die Leistung einer CPU ist fix, also fest. Mit einem besseren Chipsatz leistet sie nicht plötzlich 110%, sie kommt höchstens näher an ihre 100%. Ergo beschleunigt ein neuer Chipsatz nur dann wenn der alte - warum auch immer - die CPU nicht ausgereizt, sie also gebremst hat.


Hatten die alten Chipsätze nicht Probleme mit DDR 1600 und höher? Eventuell hat AMD dort einen Flaschenhals entdeckt und beseitigt.


----------



## FuchsDerBaer (2. März 2010)

meppusch schrieb:


> Hatten die alten Chipsätze nicht Probleme mit DDR 1600 und höher? Eventuell hat AMD dort einen Flaschenhals entdeckt und beseitigt.



Der Speichercontroller in den CPUs unterstützt doch nur DDR3-1333? Schnellerer Speicher dürfte also eigentlich keine Mehrleistung bringen.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (2. März 2010)

FuchsDerBaer schrieb:


> Der Speichercontroller in den CPUs unterstützt doch nur DDR3-1333? Schnellerer Speicher dürfte also eigentlich keine Mehrleistung bringen.



DOCH! runtertakten somit bleibt spannung uebrig die du fuer die latenzen nutzen kannst um sie zu senken  = mehr leistung oder?!


----------



## Rolk (2. März 2010)

Der Informationsgehalt ist bisher schon recht dünn. Trotzdem hoffe ich inständig, dass es sich um keine Ente handelt. Das wäre ein willkommener Grund, mein Schrott Asus Board in Frührente zu schicken. 

Gönnen würde ich es AMD schon, die haben es die letzten Jahre schwer genug gehabt gegen Intels Machenschaften und Konkurrenz belebt bekanntlich das Geschäfft.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (2. März 2010)

Rollora schrieb:


> Gamestar oder die Ursprüngliche Quelle gibt abe absolut keinen Grund an, WARUM sich was ändern sollte an der Performance des Prozessors. Im Chipsatz ist absolut nichts mehr, was einen Prozessor beschleunigen oder verlangsamen kann, weshalb ich der News einfach mal nicht glaube - außer in speziellen Benchmarks, aber niemals wird man im Allgemeinen einen Core i7 860 oder ähnliches erreichen. Vielleicht in Festplattenbenchmarks, wie auch bei der PCGH



Der Grund ist doch egal. Sie sagen, sie haben es getestet aber geben noch keine Details bekannt, vermutlich wegen des vorliegenden NDA.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (2. März 2010)

SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> DOCH! runtertakten somit bleibt spannung uebrig die du fuer die latenzen nutzen kannst um sie zu senken  = mehr leistung oder?!



Richtig, wenn man DDR3 Ram mit beispielsweise 2000Mhz Takt und Latenzen von sagen wir mal 9-9-9-27 hat, kann man den Takt auf 1600Mhz absenken und gleichzeitig die Latenzen auf 7-7-7-21 senken. Da kommt es dann halt darauf an, was mehr Leistung bringt: ein höherer Takt oder niedrigere Latenzen. Es ist jedenfalls ein Vorteil, hochtaktenden Speicher zu kaufen, da man dem immer noch runtertakten kann. 

Schon möglich, dass AMD-CPUs durch den neuen Chipsatz begünstigt werden und das ganze System schneller arbeitet. Ich hätte mir allerdings gewünscht, dass AMD beim 890FX mindestens 48 PCIe-Lanes zur Verfügung stellt.


----------



## 12dollar (2. März 2010)

Wäre schön zu sehen wenn AMD mal dadurch mehr Beachtung bekommt


----------



## BikeRider (2. März 2010)

Ich sag nur : Abwarten und Tee trinken


----------



## Blackmac93 (2. März 2010)

Der 890GX Chipsatz soll laut diverser Tests ein witz sein! Ausser das sich der Onboard-Graka Takt von 500 auf 700Mhz (was auch bei den 790er möglich ist) erhöht hat und nun auch SATA-3 dabei ist, hat sich nichts verändert.

Quelle: AMD 890GX Chipsatz - Theorie und Praxistest - Zwischenfazit AMD 890GX Chipsatz - TweakPC


----------



## JoxX (2. März 2010)

Das wäre ja ne Frechheit. Da wartet man extra auf nen neuen Chipsatz und dann das....
Da heißt es hoffen 
zumindest ist Sata-3 dabei, was ja schon einen kleinen Geschwindigkeitsschub ermöglicht


----------



## yassin2605 (2. März 2010)

Tja somit ist 8serie eine umgelabelte 7serie mit sata 3 mehr nicht  das heisst die 7serie ist normalerweise genauso gut mit x6 cpus oder bulldozer wie die 8 serie


----------



## Blackmac93 (3. März 2010)

Jep genau so wird es auch sein  traurig aber war


----------



## Lee (3. März 2010)

Öhm sagt mal, was habt ihr bitte erwartet?

Da der Speichercontroller in der CPU ist sorgt der Chipsatz im Prinzip nur noch für die Bereitstellung der PCIe Lanes, sowie S-ATA, USB etc. Viel was sich da ändern kann gibt es nicht.


----------



## Fate T.H (3. März 2010)

z.B. das die neue IGP aus der 5er Serie kommen würde aber selbst das ist ja nicht.


----------



## Lee (3. März 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> z.B. das die neue IGP aus der 5er Serie kommen würde aber selbst das ist ja nicht.


Hmm, das hatte ich nicht bedacht. Das stimmt wohl.


----------



## Fate T.H (3. März 2010)

So sieht es aus somit bleibt der Chipsatz unbedeutend zumindest für HTPC-User so wie mich.
Müsste ja eh dann weiterhin ne HD5450 bzw. sowas wie ne HDAV einsetzen fürs Bitstreaming.
Geräte mit SATA3 bringt eh nur was für SSD welche nicht so verbreitet sind.


----------



## akaEmpty (3. März 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Die 775er haben doch jetzt schon keine Chance gegen X4 965 und co.^^
> Wenn man bei AMD die Leistung pro MHz noch um ca. 10% erhöhen könnte, dann würde man die alten 775er Intels endgültig deklassieren^^




Wah?


----------



## mcflops (3. März 2010)

Amd ftw !


----------



## Jan565 (3. März 2010)

Vielleicht bewahrheitet sich das ja und AMD hat wirklich dann wieder das schnellere Leistung/MHz verhältnis. Ich würde es auf jeden Fall AMD gönnen. Die haben es nach so einer langen Zeit mal wieder verdient vorne zu stehen.


----------



## yassin2605 (3. März 2010)

Es bewarheitet sich nicht den erstmal ist der chipsatz nix neues und 2tens wurden die 8serie boards schon getestet  und es hat sich nix ergeben . Was mir auch aufgefallen ist viele sagen immer läuft ein x6 auch auf 7serie boards obwohl das eigentlich nur mit sockel am3 zu tun hat und nicht mit dem chipsatz


----------



## Folterknecht (3. März 2010)

Na schaut Euch doch mal die diversen Tests an (HT4U, Anandtech ... ) - bis auf die SATA3-Geschichte die totale Verarsche (meiner Meinung nach). AMD/ATI folgt da anscheinend Nvidia, was die Namensgebung "neuer" Produkte betrifft.

Und wenn man bei Anandtech weiter liest und sich die Leistung der SB im Vergleich zu Intel ansieht ... sicherlich spielt das nur bei irgendwelchen RAIDs oder schnellen SSDs ne Rolle, nur letztere finden dann doch langsam Verbreitung und die Mehrheit kauft sich ein Board nicht nur für 6 Monate.


----------



## FuchsDerBaer (6. März 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Müsste ja eh dann weiterhin ne HD5450 bzw. sowas wie ne HDAV einsetzen fürs Bitstreaming.



Die 5000er Serie kann doch Bitstreaming von HD-Tonformaten!? Wozu dann noch ne 200€-teure Soundkarte?


----------



## .Mac (6. März 2010)

So, dann spare ich noch ein bisschen und kaufe mir ein 890GX Board inkl. neuem DDr3 Ram, mal schauen wie viel Leistung das wirklich bringen wird.


----------



## XXTREME (6. März 2010)

@.Mac

Gar keine


----------



## Fate T.H (6. März 2010)

FuchsDerBaer schrieb:


> Die 5000er Serie kann doch Bitstreaming von HD-Tonformaten!? Wozu dann noch ne 200€-teure Soundkarte?



Öhm erstmal richtig lesen würde ich sagen.

Es ging hier darum das die 8er Chipsatz Serie keine IGP besitzt die aus der HD5er Serie stammt
womit man trotzdem gezwungen sein würde sich entweder eine HD5er zu kaufen oder
sowas wie die HDAV fürs Bitstreaming. Durch diese tatsache bleibt der Chipsatz für
HTPC User völlig sinnfrei. Mehr wollte ich dazu nicht sagen.Der vorteil währe gewesen
bei vorhanden sein aus der 5er Serie als IGP ein nochmals gesenkte/r Wärme/Stromverbrauch.

Du weisst aber hoffentlich das es auch eine HDAV Slim gibt die keine 200€ kostet sondern 125€
kommt aber natürlich nicht gegen den Kampfpreis einer HD5450 bzw. HD5570 an.


----------



## LordTripack (7. März 2010)

Jojo512 schrieb:


> zumindest ist Sata-3 dabei, was ja schon einen kleinen Geschwindigkeitsschub ermöglicht



Und SATA 3 bleibt was für bessere Kommunikation, wo 'ne SSD derzeit mit 15% profitieren würde bei den IOPs und natürlich sehr viel bei den derzeit noch sinnlosen Sequentiellen Lese und Schreibwerten, die man im Alltag sehr selten brauchen wird.
SSDs werden 2011 am sequentiell am Limit von SATA III kratzen.
Kein Abbruch für die wesentlich wichtigeren Randomwerte.
Und da wird SATA II auch noch gut bleiben, wenn es SSDs mit SATA IV gibt. ^^ 250 MB/s an 4k, das wird noch einige Zeit in Anspruch nehmen.



AM-Subaru schrieb:


> So sieht es aus somit bleibt der Chipsatz unbedeutend zumindest für HTPC-User so wie mich.
> Geräte mit SATA3 bringt eh nur was für SSD welche nicht so verbreitet sind.



Jep, war zu erwarten. Man wird keine HD5er Chipsatz in > 40 nm herstellen,
was wohl TSMC gebunden seien dürfte. Und eine Northbridge in den immer noch rar verfügbaren 40 nm Prozess einzupassen wird wohl aktuell nicht gehen.


----------



## misterxyz (11. März 2010)

"While we were testing the AMD 890gx boards, we compared both platforms, using similar clocks for the processor, same RAM at same clock speeds and found that AMD 890GX with Quad Core Phenom II might outperform Intel H55 with same clock speed processor." 

(AMD 890GX with Quad Core Phenom II might outperform Intel H55 with same clock speed processor ?|OCWorkbench)

auf diesen Test beziehen sie sich doch bei den News oder? Irgendwie versteh ich jetzt aber nicht richtig, warum man davon ausgeht das sich die geschwindigkeit des prozessors erhöt hat. Denn darin steht ja nur, dass eine Plattform welcher der H55 zu Grunde liegt langsamer ist als eine mit dem 890gx. Ich versteh das so das halt die Grafik im 890gx besser ist und somit mehr erreicht wird wie mit dem H55. Hab ich jetzt irgendwas überlesen oder falsch verstanden?


----------



## arcDaniel (11. März 2010)

ich würde den Chipsatz im moment noch nicht zu viel Loben resp. Kritusieren! DafüR ist es noch viel zu früh, weder die Bios der Boards sind optimiert noch irgendwelche Treiber....

Es wurde ja schon die Ati5000 angesprochen, sogar die sind noch bei weiten nicht so ausgereift wie sie sein sollten, was aber rein an den Treibern liegt, denke dass die ATI5000 Besitzter mir das recht geben (habe selbst ne 5870)


----------

